# headlight won't work



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

I have a Bachman Spectrum 2-10-0 DCC/Sound equipped loco that the headlight and reverse light does not work. All other features are operational. From what I understand is that the loco has a Soundtraxx Econami decoder and the CV are 49-54 for lighting. Which CV is used for the headlight? I am afraid of messing with stuff that I don't quite get unless I am sure that what I am doing is correct. My controller is an NCE Power Cab. Thanks.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Tsunami lighting should be...
Headlight...CV33=65 and CV49=15
Rear light...CV34=66 and CV50=15

If the decoder is an Econami version,it probably is a retrofit so you might have to remove the shell to check if they've been connected properly first.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

If it's factory fitted its not an Econami but a version produced specially for Bachmann but values would likely be the same. The lights should work out of the box. Maybe try a reset of the decoder first, write 8 to cv8, this will restore the defaults. You should have a manual but if not have a look on the Soundtraxx site.

If this doesn't work it may be a wiring fault.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks guys. I tried both of your suggestions and still no light. I figure it must be wiring however neither the headlight or the rear light work. I assume they share a common ground which would be at the decoder in the tender. It is a factory fitted decoder but it doesn't say anywhere that it is a Tsunami, so I figured it is an Econami.

Edit: I was wrong, the rear light does work, just no headlight. I will try and test the plug at the front of the tender for voltage.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Oh dear! But at least you have s rear light. If Bachmann have colour code the wiring as per NMRA standards the common will be blue, the front white and the rear yellow.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Good news! The headlight works but is so dim, it can only be seen with the room lights off and even then barely. Will increasing the value of cv 49 and 50do it, if so how high of a value can it be?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Make sure you don't have F7(dimmer) enabled on your handset. I cant find a cv for brightness. Could be a faulty led, try swapping it out.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Yes, I tried F7 and get coupler clank. it says it is a dimmer but does nothing for the lights. I changed CV 49 and 50 to 50 and no difference. A headlight sure would be nice.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

If using LEDs,add 128 to CV 49-50 values.You'll have to find wich are used.

Just curious...did you buy this loco used?


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

No, it is brand new and I changed CV 49- 50 to 128, still no change.Could the decoder be locked? When I changed CV 8 to 8, it reverted back to loco #3 so I changed the loco number back to 4 digits and that worked.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I checked Soundtraxx's website and it seems that these Sound Value decoders don't have any hyperlight settings.The default values they specify for your locos are:
CV33=17
CV34=18
CV49 and 50=01

You can try adding 128 (CV49-50=143) but I believe it won't change a thing.These Sound Value decoders are short legged batch purchased decoders that Bachmann installs in their offerings.They lack quite a few features of full featured Tsunamis.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

I did what you posted for the default values and it made no difference. I did not try adding 128 to CV 49 - 50 however. Seems strange that they would produce something that is nonworkable. Thanks for your time and research.


----------

